# mouse not highlighting items...



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

Hi All... 

Lemme start by saying.... (groveling) PLEASE... if you have a clue, share!

It must be a simple thing... really... but in my blonde world... it's really torqueing me!

Okay... so I won't even get into why I got to where I am... suffice to say, I had to reload windows... FINE... no problem right...

BUT... suddenly... when (For instance) I click "Start" at the bottom left of the screen... and run my mouse up over the list to "programs"... none of the items *highlight* as I go... 

It is like this for any list I runn the mouse over... like the right click menus, favorites... anything...

There has got to be a way to fix this right???

I have reloaded Win98SE twice, I have reloaded and reinstalled the ATI video/audio whatever the heck it is thingie twice as well.

(Why did I reinstall the ATI thingie... well, that was the thingie that screwed me up in the first place.)

PLEASE... anyone who actually KNOWS how to fix this... (begging on knees now) help me...

I help adopted people and birth families find each other FREE online through my site... my computer crashed, and I borrowed this one from a friend... when I tried to download a program to edit my site files... that is when the trouble started... I have gotten past that.. and just need to get this thing back in the shape I got it in.

Where the work I do is free, I haven't the resorces to send this baby in for a tune-up... any free help is GRATELY appreciated!

Love and Light,
Lia

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
httpA://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

Have you run any of your Windows 98 Support Tools ? 
Particularly System File Checker ?

Some things to watch out for if you've never used SFC...
System File Checker May Attempt to Extract the Incorrect File Versions 
SFC says EXTRAC32.EXE may be Corrupted

Which ATI card do you have?


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

I have...

ATI (alright, I have no idea, so I am going to check now...)

3D rage pro 2x

I guess... 

I will check into the advice you gave, though honestly, the word "Corrupt" scares the... stuffin' outta me!

Love and Light,
Lia

~A candle loses none of it's light by lighting another candle.

~Never fear the shadows, they simply mean there is a light nearby.

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
httpA://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi LiaMari,

Welcome aboard, It is not neccessary to be so submissive here to get help but I enjoy your humor. 
It is also usually not neccessary to be scared of corruption here. It is a term usually used to describe a file that does not work like it is supposed to for a reason that is usually unkown.

We also work for free here so we can appreciate your situation . Bob


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

Ran File checker... it found 2 *corrupted* files, which it says I fixed successfully... but... still no highlight when I mouseover a menu... 

I also noticed, within this problem, any *field* (like for instance, password fields) instead of being highlighted in the normal color, it's gray...

any/all input welcome... Hairy... keep those suggestions coming!

love and light,
Lia

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
httpA://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

Go to Start/Programs/Accessories/System Tools/System Information

Up at the top you'll see a "Tools" button, click on it, go to Direct X Diagnostic Tool

Click "Next Page" twice..looking at the bottom for error messages <BR.>
At the Display tab, do the 3 tests there.

If everything seems normal there, restart in "Safe mode"
To do this...restart,hold down "control" key while it's booting, choose safe mode from the menu.

Do the menus highlite now? To exit safe mode, restart as usual.


----------



## vicirene (Feb 20, 2001)

Hi

Just a thought, is the display menu color the same as the background?
Vic


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

VIC: No display color is different.

HAIRY: I ran the file checker, it found nothing wrong. (doesn't that figure!)

DirectX has issues of it's own I guess... nothing happening there.

It seems to me (far be it from me to claim wisdom) it's an issue with the ATI graphics thingie-ma-bobber... Call it intuition.

I have done everything I know to do... from slapping the side of the case to torching floppies in sacrifice to the cyber gods! (I even sent a formal appology to Bill Gates for calling him the anti-Christ and that little remark I made about how I think he named his company after one of his body parts (micro and soft)

I am *thinking* that I need to uninstall the ATI crappola thingie, and reinstall it???

Just how would one go about that anyway???

When it comes to making webpages, I am a whiz! But the beauty of making sites is that everything I don't know isn't going to fry the gizzards of this thing... if I screw up a webpage, I hit delete and start over!

Anyone on here live in the St. Johnsbury, Vermont area??? I make great coffee... beer is free too... venison steaks anyone????

Oh HAIRY... I nearly forgot, when I boot in safe mode, I have my highlight... the problem is gone in safe mode.. just real mode (or whatever it's alled) that I have this issue.

Love and Light,
Lia

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice: http://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/

[This message has been edited by LiaMari (edited 02-20-2001).]


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

Things I have learned in the past two days:

I am NOT a Guru.

Don't click yes to ANYTHING that says something like: "You do realize you will be screwed if you choose this option right?"

DON'T click DEL and run setup... that is definately GURU territory!

DON'T accept advice from your mother who doesn't realize a "computer mouse" is not a critter living in the wall behind your desk.

DON'T borrow your friend's computer when yours breaks down... because odds are good that the gremlin that lives in yours will simply move into hers!

DON'T discount the theory that my house is overrun with spooks and ghosties who are not impressed with the static electricity from the computer and want to keep it turned off by making it only start in safe mode.

DO return friend's computer as soon as the nice Gurus help get it running right again.

Thanx a million folks! I am grateful for any/all input... still!

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
httpA://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

If it works in SafeMode but doesn't in Normal mode then it is more than likely an issue with the drivers for your video card. Some ATI cards are notoriously troublesome when it comes to getting the correct most recent driver loaded. The only other thing it could be would be a background program running that is causing it.

Try this, click on Start>Settings>CP>System>Performance>Graphics. Now drag the slider over to the "None" position. Click on OK then Ok again. Follow the prompts to restart.

What happens now with mouseover?

If it's still not working then eliminate the background programs first as a source of the cause.

Start>Run, key in msconfig and press enter. Click on the Startup tab. Now maximize the window so you can see the whole path of each item. Note on paper, anything that does not have a check mark next to it. Now remove all of the checkmarks except for TaskMonitor, ScanRegistry, Systray and LoadPowerProfile(both instances). Click on Apply and follow the prompts to restart. Once it's restarted in Normal mode try your mouseover.

If the startup programs don't change anything then go back to Msconfig and reselect all the programs you un-selected. Click on Apply and follow the prompts to restart.

Note: If you should have any problems restarting with the programs unselected, which you most likely won't, just start up in SafeMode and run Msconfig again and reselect the items. Then follow the prompts to restart.

If it's still not working then it's almost definitely a driver issue but first let's see what you find out with those two tests. Let us know what you find.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-20-2001).]


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

I got my first computer about 3 years ago... a beat up old IBM-a-sauras Rex from like, 1870 or something... everytime I started it... I got this message saying, "Error: type 1"... I can't even tell you how many months I spent typing 1 1 1 111111 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 ... alrightie then... oneoneoneoneone... dang! Then, one day, someone with a kind soul told me it meant "error, of the variety, 1"... I thought, "Why didn't it just say that!" WHY would they use the word TYPE to inform someone armed with a keyboard and no brain of a problem!"

Anyway... Thank you bhesson, I did everything you told me to do (no problems if you can believe that one!) But nothing helped... so I went back in and changed everything back to how it was... and here I am asking... what to do about this driver situation!

At one point, I went looking for a driver, and yes, you are right, there is some confusion going on in that department as well... so I got ahold of the instalation disk for the stupid ATI thing.. wouldn't you think that would have fixed whatever the problem was??? but NOOOOOOO... not in my twilight zone.

You are all wonderful, and I continue to be grateful for any/all help offered!

I am going to have to bake cookies and send them out to thank everyone!

Love and Light,
Lia

~All who wander are not lost.

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
httpA://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

Your drivers are here http://support.atitech.ca/products/pc/ragepro/win98/ragepro_win98_drivers.html

Download them, then...

I have an ATI video card myself.(Rage 128)

You should first uninstall the old drivers in control panel/add,remove programs. 
Then go to control panel/ display/ settings/ advanced/ adapter/change. 
Change to Standard VGA.

Go to your anti-virus program and disable it from loading at startup. Restart

Hold down "Control" and "Alt" keys and tap the "Delete" key to bring up the task manager (after it's started)

"End Task" on everything except explorer and system tray. You'll have to do this for each entry individually.

In the file you download, will be a *Setup.Exe* on mine it's in the C:\ATI\support\WME_W98_R128_4_12_6292 folder.

Run the setup program.Restart when prompted. 
Go back to your anti-virus program, re-enable it to load at startup.Restart.

Restart back to safe mode. Go to Device Manager ( control panel/system). 
Open the "+" sign in front of "Display Adapters". There are two display adapters listed there, aren't there? Highlite the Standard VGA, Remove it.

Open the "+" signs in front of every catagory there and make note of any duplicates of hardware...report them back.

My ATI driver puts four entries into my "startup group" (msconfig/startup tab)...
.I've unchecked all of them and it works just ducky. Most of that stuf is for stuff I don't use (DVD player, control center thing), you'll have to make that decision yourself, but try it with them all unchecked and see...you can always go back and put the checks back in.

We're getting closer, hang in there.....

"I have not failed. I've just found 10,000 ways that won't work." - Thomas Alva Edison
Harry









[This message has been edited by Hairy (edited 02-20-2001).]


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

Hi gang...

Alrightie... as I start on my journey... (Going where no blonde has gone before) I want to say a few things, in case my cyberspace ship crashes...

You guys are great man (And it's not the beer talking here, actually, I don't drink often enough to have any in the house!)

Seriously though... just a side note... I did some *Checking* around this thing... control panal>system>device manager> then looking at the ones for display adaptors... I find two things...

ATI 3D rage pro (atir3)
ATI graphics pro Turbo PCI (Atim64- VT)

When I right lcick and click "properties", the first one says, "This device is working properly.

The second one, however, has a yellow "!" over the picture. When I right click and click properties on that one it says,
"Windows cannot initialize the built in graphics adaptor. Shut down your computer, remove all graphics adaptors, then restart your computer. Shut down your computer again, reinsert all your graphics adaptors, and then restart your computer."

I have (I hate to admit this) reinstalled ATI 3 times, each time I reinstall, I get the second "device" listed above with this error on it... so I remove it, and bingo, back in there if I reinstall... also it has a nasty habit of not finding some 
"dsetup.exe" file, and a couple others like "ati.d3d.dll" is another file that likes to hide.

When the setup can't find the file, I browse to Windows>system and it's usually there... so on and on it goes.

NOW... alright... I have to shower and go to my daughters school for a meeting with her advisor... I am fairly sure they are going to advice her to smarten up... but I could be wrong.

I will do this driver download when I get back... and I will post a note here to let you know how it works out... (fingers, arms legs, and eyes crossed!) I should be back working on this around 6pm EST. If you are all gone... I will hunt you down tomorrow!

Love and Light,
Lia

~Sometimes the best helping hand you can get is a good firm PUSH!

"Reality is merely an illusion, albeit a very persistent one. " - Albert Einstein 

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
httpA://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

Do you have a motherboard with built in display ?

If so, what that message is telling you is to open your computer and physically remove your add-on card. Boot up, get the built in one working proper, and *then* install the other.

Gonna have to figure that out first.....


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

What's the make and model number of your PC?


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

I wish you guys could see the panic in my eyes as I read words like "motherboard".

Make and model... that's gotta be on here somewhere right... looking looking looking...

It says "Aptiva" and IBM on the front of the tower.

Ummm... the monitor says IBM also.

Model number...

It's not on the back... I do have some bar codes back there... PLEASE, don't tell me it's on the inside folks!

Can I find that by starting up... like is the model number one of those fleeting sets of stuff that crosses the screen in startup??? (you know, black screen, DOS moode whatever)

hang on.. I will go into the... control panel and see if I can find model number there... hold on a sec...

DUH... like you are actually waiting right now!

BRB

manufactured and supported by:
IBM Aptiva cyrixinstead
6x86L (TM)
64MB ram

That is about all I get from System resorces... PALEEEEEZE... don't make me open the box!

I used to work in a mental institution... when I was in training... the instructor asked the class to *teach* him how to smoke a ciggarette... (He had a carton handy)

Most of the guys told him to "open the carton" at which point Bill tore carton in two (packs flying everywhere).. the next guy said to pick up a pack and open it... that is when Bill literally tore the pack in two (big guy!)

THEN... when all was said and done, turns out you have to gently lift the edge of the cardboard of the carton, gently grasp one pack and pull it out of the carton. While holding the pack, look for the pull tape, grasping the pulltape, you pull it around the pack until it has gone all the way around, at which point you remove the plastic... then you get my point right????

IF you are going to make me open this box... PLEASE... PLEASE.... describe it in as much detail as humanly possible, (Don't worry, I will not be offended if you state the obvious, like "turn the screw to the right" and "breathe")

I ran late at my meeting, and didn't get online till just now.. so I am guessing everyone else has gone home for the night... so I will call it quits and see if I can help someone find their birth family...

I will check in again in the morning... I *think* what Hariy said was I am going to have to deal with this graphics adaptor thing BEFORE I do the driver thing...

I want to be clear before I cause kaos and distruction.

One questions, IF I take this graphics thing off... will I need CDs for it to reload it's programming??? Aw GAWD... I'm scared!

Really folks... I am so grateful... unknoowledgable, but grateful!

~Ignorance is curable, stupidity is forever!

Love and Light,
Lia

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
httpA://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/

[This message has been edited by LiaMari (edited 02-21-2001).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

See  this and see if you can give us the model number.


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

OH... that sticker... *GRIN*

2136-E40

Hitting the hay... been a LOOOOOOOONG day in Vermont.

Let me know what to do next...I will start on it in the morning with coffee in me!

You folks are the best!

Love and Light,
Lia

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
httpA://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

Hi LiaMari, according to the manual for your computer, you have onboard ATI264VT video. 
Apparently, one of two things is going on.... 
Either your video is being mis-identified, or your ATI 3D rage pro 2x is an accelerator card - in which case I believe we have to install the drivers for the onboard video first. 
Do you happen to have the Aptiva disk? What does it say on the "ATI video/audio whatever the heck it is thingie"...


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

Just wanted to let you know that this is the most enjoyable Tech Support thread I have ever read. Hope they are able to get you taken care of, but part of me can't wait to read the next installment...

Good luck and keep the humor...

Terry
[email protected]


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

ATI says you can use the mach64GT drivers off a Win98FE Cd for the ATI264VT. It's in the drivers folder on FE, not on my SE disk, but I found it in the FE.

Motherboards and OEM Systems with ATI Graphics 
http://support.atitech.ca/products/pc/motherboards/index.html

Let's try this...go to device manager, to the ATI graphics pro Turbo PCI, and see if it will let you attempt to "update driver" under the driver tab.

If so, try aiming it to the Drivers folder on your Windows disk...if that doesn't work try aiming it to Microsoft Windows Update(you gotta be online) 
No need to panic or get scared....we aint going away







Harry


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

Hi Guys...

You have no idea how grateful I am... really... humor makes work fun... but I don't want anyone to think that I am not really desprite and more than that... grateful!

In my work online helping adopted people and birth families unite... I often have people send me notes asking what they can pay me... or "how can we ever pay you back"... I always say, "help one person... if all you ever do is help ONE person with what you have learned, that is payment enough."

If I learn how to fix this... I will surely share my notebook with anyone it will help. The odds of me personally running into someone needing this help are slim (our town only has 700 people in it) but I can post a link to this site on my "computer tips" page.

I just can't believe how wonderful everyone is being!

NOW, back to business... 

I am trying to get a handle on what I am doing here... The update driver thingie... windows update that you have to be online for... 

I know this is going to suprize you, but I actually found that little trick shortly after I listed what driver/devices were on that list... so I gave it a whirl, first it got me a better driver, now it says "I am using the best one, but, windows has found other drivers that *should* work"... I opted out of changing it to a different one at this point.

I have the ATI disk (which honestly looks like it's ummm.... not quite legal. (remembering, this is NOT my computer... my old beast came completely diskless! Which could explain why it's only running in safe mode and I had to borrow this one! dang it!)

Okay... so... the ATI disk looks a bit *shady*... I do have Win95 which looks 100% blue blood, but, This thing is running win98 from another ummmmm *homemade* disk... you really do have to love homemade things right, it's the thought that counts. (Am I going to jail? they are NOT mind, heck I just barely got a CD rom, I have no idea what a *burner* even looks like, let alone how to use one!)

This win98 disk says (in bold letters written with a indelible marker) "win98 2nd edition"... which is the one you listed above as being pretty worthless in my situation right???

I also have a "win95PLUS Companion CD" whatever that is... but I am not running 95 anything anymore.

See... when I first had this... issue come up. okay... here's how it all started.

My computer got a bit sick one day for no aparent reason. I was fine with that really.

My friend offered this really COOL computer... wow this thing is cool! Anyway, she offered to let me use her *spare* because she knew I couldn't help anyone without access to my site files.

This wonderful computer didn't have anything that would let me edit html code... so I went to download Netscape (latest version) for two reason, 1. I like Netscape; 2. I can quick edit things I don't have to type out code for hours on with Netscape Composer.

I downloaded NNlatest... but when I went to open it, it said I didn't have enough room in a temp file... so I went to NN site, which gave me a few *ideas* of what I could do to fix the problem... I did a few things... bad things I think.

1. empty computer of all temp files.
(not a problem)
2. copy some code thingie into the autoexebat thing.
(didn't help, but didn't hurt either I don't think.
3. changed the autoexe back to how it was.
4. they said to change to standard graphics in that place where the drivers is (I think that was where it was)

THAT was a problem... it didn't help the temp situation, and from there on, I couldn't go back to the ATI.

(This is where I got really stupid)

In trying to install the ATI from C: files that were on here (at the time I didn't have any disks that came with it) I just kept finding the files it said it couldn't find, and pointing the computer in that direction.

From there on it only started in safe mode. (life as I knew it was over!)

I sent it in to get fixed. which is what I should have done with mine, but I didn't have the money. now, I had to find the money to fix this computer for my friend... mine gathers dust.

I got it back over this past week-end, win95 was running, I upgraded to the 98se CD... thinking maybe that would fix this graphics issue.. nope.. then, while hunting the net, I found you guys... (thank god) and I have been here ever since.

now why did I tell you all that... oh... the graphics stuff...

I know this has some extra *stuff*... like... suposedly, if the graphics didn't have issues, I could hook cable into the back of this thing and watch TV, or something like that... (I would much rather laze on the couch and watch TV than sit straight upright in a hard chair to watch it, but hey, to each his/her own.)

So I know there is extra graphics stuff on here... so when you say "excelerator card" I am guessin' that is what I got here. I don't have any Aptiva anything... and Debbie (the poor schmuck who loaned me this thing) gave me everything she has for it.

Am I sunk?

Did I mention that my house has spooks that don't want me running a computer... seriously guys... my computer fried... then this one, then Debbie (who really should have her head examined) loaned me her laptop, which cracked up within two hours, starting only in safe mode... I was able to use the *backup* thing to get that running again and imediately sent that back to her... A friend sent me his computer, which wouldn't go online, hoping I would configure his dialup... (I know how to do that simply stuff) in just a few hours, that was starting in safe mode too... 

Honestly, we are posessed! FOUR computers crashed in my house in under 2 weeks! and I SWEAR, asside from doing what Netscape told me to do on here and the 8finding files dumb thing I did) Ireally didn't DO anything... they just... died. (Death certificate said, "natural causes")

I guess I know just enough to be dangerous.

Okay... here's where we are... I don't have Aptiva disks, Windows says I have the best driver. Incredulously, I did everything you have said to do so far wihout crashing... so I will hang here till you tell me what to do next.

Oh, and I don't have the win98fe disks... but I *might* be able to get a hold of a WinME disk... (another one of those *off color* disks.)

Let me know... humbly gratefully yourss...

Lia

~The trouble with trouble is that it usually starts out as fun.

~"Life is far too important a thing ever to talk seriously about." ~Oscar Wilde 

"When choosing between two evils, I always like to pick the one I've never tried before. " - Mae West 



------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
http://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

You're never sunk until you quit bailing......

I don't suppose one of those "other" ones (view list) was mach64GT(English)? 

The ATI disk you have is almost defineately for the ATI 3D rage pro....the drivers for the onboard would have come from IBM(Aptiva) 
They don't seem to want to give 'em up. 

I can e-mail you the two files from 98FE and the "read me" if you'd like.....


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Lia,

Following you through this makes my mind 'wander'. [It has a curiousity problem anyway] I noticed Hairy's mind is loosening a litte,too
In trying to focus I would advise 
1. Try to ignore the ghosts and gremlins.
2. Don't try installing ME or anything til getting a handle on the present problem.
3. Who did you take it to for service and what did they say the problem was at that time?

4. If you have the latest drivers as it indicates did you have them when back when the mouseover worked in safemode and did it still not work in regular mode? I assume it still works in safe mode now.

5. Re: the mental institution -Did you have any trouble getting out?









Bob









I like your quotes and humor .[I also like you but not knowing your marital status and knowing mine very well, I feel I should be guided by the unattributed 'trouble' quotation rather than the attitudes reflected in those of Oscar and Mae.]

[This message has been edited by bd (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

In a different thought.....

If you right click on your desktop/properties/appearence/selected items...can you simply change the color?


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

You guys are guys?!

Sorry... I guess I didn't realize that... though it kinda makes sense..

Anyway... (I still think I have ghosties) BUT... reality for a second here.

The good one:
ATI 3D Rage PRO (atir3) is using ... atir3... LOL
In the list of "others found" it gives this one:
All-in-wonder PRO (atir3)

Same thing right??

Then, (I have yet another *bad* one turn up here, and I SWEAR I didn't reinstall the ATI!) but the one with the bright yellow"!" over the picture has this:

ATI Graphics PRO Turbo PCI (atim64- VT)
and for "others" in that list on that one I get about 6 but they all look the same... basically they say:

ATI Video Xpression------------MACXW4.inf

YES, Hairy, if you think I need those files, by all means, send them.. I am thinking you are a trustworthy kinda guy... just be sure to tell me what, exactly, I am supposed to do with them when I get them.

NOw, BD...

aw crud, I forgot your questions, going back....

Alright, BD's Q's:
1. I can't ignore the ghosties... they get mad.

2. I will not install ANYTHING (or uninstall for that matter) till one of you guys says to!

3. "Compute this" a friend owns the store, I only paid him to get Windows running again... so I didn't ask about the graphics, I didn't know when I got it that it still had issues... but at least I am not starting in safemode, and I can see everything perfectly, except this menu crud thing, and how thigns are not highlighted in bluish/purple like it should be...

4. Got the drivers AFTER the first problem, AFTER I got it back from the shop... but they didn't seem to help or harm.

5. When I got out... LOL... I WORKED there, although, I have some hilarious stories, like the time I got locked in the suply closet for a WHOLE night... I kept screaming for them to let me out, I worked there, and I was banging on the door, but they just thought it was one of the clients trying to get out of their room.

Useless information: The NH state hospital, in Concord, released over 40 clients on April 1st, 1984. I laughed out loud at the meeting when they made the announcement. When they asked what I thought was so funny, I mentioned that April 1st is APRIL FOOLS DAY! (seems no one noticed that) They still let them all out that day!

Sorry... about the guy thing... I guess it just didn't cross my mind... but I don't think I said anything offencive. (except maybe for the comment about Bill Gates' body parts back there.

Okay... now.. we are... here...

What am I doing?

Waiting for hairy to send files... and DETAILED instructions. (I still think this would be eassier if you guys just came over!) BELIEVE me Hairy, I am not giving up.

And for BD to .... Aw man, I forgot again. Oh, BTW, 'scuse the typos, this keyboard has a crappy plastic cover that is useless and crappy.

Love and Light,
Lia

"When the only tool you own is a hammer, every problem begins to resemble a nail." -Abraham Maslow

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice: http://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/

[This message has been edited by LiaMari (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

OH FOR CRYIN' OUT LOUD...

You are not going to believe this... That last suggestion worked Hariy!

Hang on.. lemme check other things like password fields... 
\
Love and Light,
Lia

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
http://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

Yessiree...

That did it Hairy... but I can't find the right color.. the purple is too purple, the blue is too blue and the pink is too LOUD!!!

Can you tell me what color your computer has selected, what is windows default on that???

(I feel stupid!)

I have no idea who/how that color change thing happened... Bob at the store must have done it, or when he reinstalled Win95... cause it was screwed up before I installed Win98.

MAN do I feel dumb!

OH OH... I just noticed, now, when I highlight text (like to copy or cut or delete) it turns an aughful color of like a blackish dark. and the letters are purple.

We are on the right track Hairy, but I need to know the correct settings there... is there a "return to windows default"... oh DUH... going to look... I don't see anything... how do I fix the colors??

Love and Light,
Lia

A quote for BD:

Congressman Dick Armey, when asked, "If you were President Clinton, would your resign?" Answered:
"If I were President Clinton, I would not get a chance to resign! I would be laying in a pool of my own blood, hearing Mrs. Armey standing over me saying, 'HOW DO I RELOAD THIS THING?'"

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
http://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

Sometimes I overlook the most obvious things.....sorry

Try "other" for colors, lot's to choose from

Mine's basic red, play around...just click "apply" and don't close the box until you find one that suits you


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

GEEZE...

I was just looking and, like, WAY back when, Vic asked, "If my menu color was the same as the background color" (or something to that effect)

I *thought* she was asking if the menus that pop up were the same color as the desktop or the browser window... I had no idea she was tlaking about a setting thing! I swear, I was thinking, "No... like the menu is grey, and the background has a tiger on it, they are not the same color. The letters are black and the background is grey, not the same colors!"

Just another folically disadvantaged moment in an otherwize uneventful life.

Vic, I am so sorry, and everyone, to have kept you all going so long... but when Hairy wrote telling me how to check it... (like the path to it) I was able to understand... I guess it goes back to when I was tlaking about opening the ciggarettes... I just didn't realize I wasn't understanding!

Thanx so much everyone! I will DEFINATELY put this link on my site! (though I will be embarassed if anyone from my site finds my posts!) 

Hairy... I am going to be so grateful when you tell me the right colors to pick here... these colors are terrible... (but better than having to open the box and look under the hood!)

Love and Light,
Lia

~It takes a smart person to know they are not. 

~Curiosity is a willing, a proud, an eager confession of ignorance. 

-The best way to help yourself is to help someone else. 

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
http://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

In the appearence tab, try different "Schemes"...Widows default is in there (I don't like it)


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

HIya Lia,
[you know ,that thingie in Florida]

Anyway, I'm glad you got the borrowed computer going. We can always hope that you come here for help again.
Didn't you say that your's had a problem?

Also, any fairly intelligent person is going to recognize the capable and quick mind that is behind the smokescreen of self deprecating humor and foliclly-challenged comments that you put up.

As Terry commented way back that 'this is the most enjoyable tech support thread he has ever read' I'm sure many would agree.

It HAS been a pleasure!

Thank You, Bob









[This message has been edited by bd (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

Hi BD...

In that case... I will start a new thread about the demons living in my computer!

I have got more questions than you might think possible... lucky for you, you got to me AFTER the 1st 3 years...

in all seriousness... Maybe not as bad as Homer Simpson's "I don't see the 'Any' key!", but I couldn't find a floppy once when talking to a tech guy at the server because all the disks I had were hard on the outside... and possibly, could maybe be floppy on the inside, but I couldn't be certain without opening one up.

(My first computer actually had a 5 1.4 inch FLOPPY disk! you could bend it all around... these new floppies are solid little buggers.)

Thanx for the laughs, and the fun, and the fix-it help... what a great bunch of people around here! If I can ever be of help, yeah right, let me know.

As for the Windows default Hairy, I am not fond of it either.. but for some reason, I feel the need to send this back as it arrived... windows default-EEEEEW and all!

Update, the windows standard in the schemes did the trick Hairy...

There's a special place in heaven for people like you guys!

Love and Light,
Lia

~I don't suffer from insanity, I enjoy EVERY minute of it!

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice: http://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/

[This message has been edited by LiaMari (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

Hey guys...

I just had a thought here... I still have that... (I think it was called) device driver thingie that says it is not working right and I need to do something about the adaptor...

It's working GREAT right now, should I just ignore it?

Love and Light,
Lia

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice:
http://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

By all means....

* IGNORE IT !*... lol 
hey it's working right...Windows is never wrong









actually, you don't know if that wasn't always like that, do you?

[This message has been edited by Hairy (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

HI Lia,

If it is working great, you could use it for a while and if no problems show up ,check it again and if you think it needs some attention [or if some problems do show up] post again with what you think. 
Bob


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

HI Lia,

I see Hairy beat me by a few minutes, but we both said essentially the same thing.

Use your own judgement. We have faith in you. Bob









[This message has been edited by bd (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

A little update...just talked to a friend with about the same setup (onboard video, add-on card) in a Packard Bell. 

Seems he was told long ago by PB tech support it's perfectly normal for the " ! " at the onboard...for his anyhow.


----------



## LiaMari (Feb 19, 2001)

COOL BEANS guys! My dad always says, "If it's not broke, don't fix it!"

I am thrilled to call this one done... I started to post a new topic about my own computer, but I got shut down because I had to take my daughter to kick boxing class...

Anyway... this computer is done... I have kinda changed my mind about giving it back to Debbie just yet...

I need this one to be online to talk to you guys about how to fix mine so I can go online... (keeping up?) AND I am not so worried about this one getting sick again, because you guys are here and helpful... I am sure whatever comes up (oh please god, nothing else on this expencive one, please!) you guys can talk me through it.

I will probably post the new thread tomorrow...

Actually, I think before we get into mine, which is so sadly sick... I will just post a note asking you how to fix the other one... that initially didn't go online... but I broke that one too.

You will regret being so kind... remember the old IMB-a-sauras Rex I was talking about with the "Error: type 1" well when I got my new-to-me computer, (the broken one) I gave the beast to my sister... wouldn't it be cool if we could get that one to not have that error??? The A: drive on that one does't work either... If the A: drive worked, I could have just used hers to fix my site... which I still can't work on dang it! (This is just if we get bored that is)

I have got to hit the hay... Do the days seem to be getting longer, or is it just me? *GIGGLE*

Love and Light,
Lia

"Not only is life a b*#ch, it has puppies." ~Adrienne E. Gusoff

"It's kind of fun to do the impossible." - Walt Disney

------------------
Lia's Links:
FREE adoption reunion search assistance and advice: http://www.geocities.com/lia_mari/

[This message has been edited by LiaMari (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------

